# My new baby!



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

This is my new baby, Harvey the Shih tzu.


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Harvey looks cool - how old is he?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very sweet shitzu sorry if thats not spelt right,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely name and what a cutie x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww very sweet, i have 3 of them,,great little dogs,


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

He's very cute!!! we've got 2 here i love them fav dogsxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

so sweet. I love shih-tzus x


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

Aw thanks peeps. He is 5 months old and a right little mischeif character.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

He's lovely get my Shih Tzu on Saturday going to call him Coco.

Can't wait


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww, brilliant Kaz! They really are fantastic little dogs. Ours has settled in really well. Having a few "accidents" but we did get him at 5 months, but he`s getting there. Let us know how Coco is when he/she`s home.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a cutie. I have 5 Shih Tzus here, very addicitive dogs they are.


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

They`re gorgous englishrose.  Yes, I wonder if this time next year, I still have 1.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Cazmatch said:


> They`re gorgous englishrose.  Yes, I wonder if this time next year, I still have 1.


 I've been thinking the same they are so cute.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awwww very cute.....they r lovely dogs


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he looks like a little bear...so cuddly


----------

